# Pure I20 and Ipad 3 charging issue



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a question about the Pure I20 and Ipad 3. When it is hooked up in the truck it is sometimes showing Not Charging on the Ipad. I also noticed that it will not keep the Ipad fully charged. Does the Pure I 20 not put out enough power to charge a Ipad 3. And has anybody modded one to put out enough power to charge a Ipad


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Pure i20 was never intended for the power consumption of a device that requires the larger wall brick. Check with Mrs Papasin for her solution.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Going to mod the charging part of the I20 to get the higher current needed to charge a Ipad. Will post back the results when I get it done.


----------



## Kjekz (Jul 16, 2014)

Any progress on the I20 mod?
Want to implement my ipad mini in the car, would be awesome to be able to get optical out from it as well, instead of bluetooth which it uses now.


----------



## jdigital (Dec 31, 2014)

Kjekz said:


> Any progress on the I20 mod?
> Want to implement my ipad mini in the car, would be awesome to be able to get optical out from it as well, instead of bluetooth which it uses now.


Behringer UCA202 and Matrix USB-SPDIF will provide you either spdif toslink or spdif coax outputs from ipad without requiring additional bus power. If you prefer using a different interface that requires more bus power than the ipad gives by default, ebay has ipad usb camera hubs (with charger input) for $8.


----------



## Kjekz (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks for the tip, but the problem with those as far as i can tell is that they wont let you charge the ipad at the same time?
Which is why a modded i20 would be awesome.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

No luck with a power mod on the I20. I then tried a Monoprice HDMI switcher and that will charge the IPad but it is a bad unit and sound keeps cutting out so now going to use the 
Parts Express HDMI Audio Extractor with Toslink and L&R Audio
This unit will also let you charge the Ipad with the apple digital AV adapter.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

what failed in the i20 mod? did you read Mrs.Papasins solution with the hdmi adapter? that will work, but you'll lose video on the ipad, if that matters to you.

but i'm curious what you tried as far as the i20?


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I tried to mod the circuit board to add a higher output power supply but you can't get to the connections on the board. You lose video with the pure I20 too and that does not really matter to me. I went with the same setup Mrs. Papasins did and it works great. I might try again on the I20 now that it does not matter if it gets ruined.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> I tried to mod the circuit board to add a higher output power supply but you can't get to the connections on the board. You lose video with the pure I20 too and that does not really matter to me. I went with the same setup Mrs. Papasins did and it works great. I might try again on the I20 now that it does not matter if it gets ruined.


you don't lose video with the original ipad mini at least. i think most were thinking you could break the power line in the cable somewhere and feed another source.


----------



## jdigital (Dec 31, 2014)

UCA202 $25
ipad Camera connection hub with power input $8
= spdif output while charging ipad

or

pure i20 $75-$100
= doesn't charge ipad

So other than costing 4 times the other solution that provides the same result (but better since it charges a tablet) and needing to be modified to charge a tablet, what is the appeal of the i20?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

jdigital said:


> UCA202 $25
> ipad Camera connection hub with power input $8
> = spdif output while charging ipad
> 
> ...


have you personally tried this? can you post a quick video of it working? thanks


----------



## jdigital (Dec 31, 2014)

jtaudioacc said:


> have you personally tried this? can you post a quick video of it working? thanks


from http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-pc-forum/120725-who-getting-spdif-out-their-tablets-2.html



Jcharger13 said:


> Nice, I just plugged a uca202 I had laying around in to my IPad (through a camera kit) and it powered right up. Can't believe that I never thought of trying it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

jdigital said:


> from http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-pc-forum/120725-who-getting-spdif-out-their-tablets-2.html


okay, so you didn't. and how does the ipad charge, and which ipad? Inductive charging?


----------



## Burksdb (Apr 28, 2011)

jdigital said:


> from http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-pc-forum/120725-who-getting-spdif-out-their-tablets-2.html


this works pretty well from what ive seen. Ive got this DAC on my Nexus 7 and am planning on swapping it out for the Ipad Mini 3 i have, but i need to buy the usb adapter first..... only downside is im not sure how i am going to supply power to the tablet.


----------



## jdigital (Dec 31, 2014)

jtaudioacc said:


> how does the ipad charge


These interfaces don't require additional power to run, but if you must charge while using it anyways just plug it into one of these rather than straight into the tablet


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I now have optical to my 6to8 and charging on my Ipad3. Using a apple digital AV adapter to a hdmi audio extractor that I picked up at Frys. The Apple digital AV adapter allows you to be able to charge with the apple cord.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

jdigital said:


> These interfaces don't require additional power to run, but if you must charge while using it anyways just plug it into one of these rather than straight into the tablet


have you actually tried this? or are you just guessing what should work? i don't mean any disrespect, but tried and true only here, please. not just reposting stuff that may or may not work.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> I now have optical to my 6to8 and charging on my Ipad3. Using a apple digital AV adapter to a hdmi audio extractor that I picked up at Frys. The Apple digital AV adapter allows you to be able to charge with the apple cord.


what did you do about video? or do you just care about audio?


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Really only care about audio. I dont watch videos in truck and maps works. No videos with Pure I20. Just needed it to charge


----------



## jdigital (Dec 31, 2014)

jtaudioacc said:


> have you actually tried this? or are you just guessing what should work? i don't mean any disrespect, but tried and true only here, please. not just reposting stuff that may or may not work.


Apparently it only powers the connected devices, not the tablet.

USB HUB for iPad

"Will not charge iPad (even when external 5V is connected)"


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Not a solution but a band aid-ish solution until one is found.

My iPad is jail broken.

Using Activator from Cydia when power is cut I have my ipad set to go into Airplane mode. THIS REALLY CONSERVES POWER!

I also used I believe its called "Lock Screen" from Cydia and set to Ipad to lock screen after 2 min. The lock screen app allows the screen to dim after 2 min (or set interval) as opposed to locking keeping the iPad from going into Airplane mode.

When the screen Dims the iPad will build a charge. It is a slow charge but it is a positive charge. This does nothing if your in the car for 20-30 min. My wifes family has a cabin 6.5 hours north of me, when we drive up there I will build maybe 5-8% while streaming Pandora and motion X gps leaving the screen dimmed probably 70% of the time.


----------



## Porgy (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry just stumbling into this post. Looking for a solution myself. I have a ipad mini 2 which requires the 2.1a and a p99rs which has been sitting in my closet for a year and I REALLY wanted to utilize it in an install. I looked into cutting the lightning wire and wiring the the positive & negative leads to the battery with a voltage regulator. Alas it seems the voltage on the + & - of pins 2 and 3 are what negotiate the higher charge rate and I have no clue how to trick that. I looked into a chargedr pro which is supposed to be able to bring the charge rate up on a low power usb but it either syncs with low charge or ups the charge with no sync. Banging my head against a wall with this.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ don't cut the cord. 

MrsPapasin also experimented and has come up with a solution for an iPad mini and a P99. This has been tested and has been working well in BigRed's RAM. She hasn't been on DIYMA for awhile, but I'll see if I can get her to write up the things she tried (and eventually settled with) and set up in BigRed's truck that is charging his iPad mini and connected directly to the P99


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

I'll get something up on that on DIYMA soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Kjekz (Jul 16, 2014)

tuning in


----------



## Porgy (Jun 8, 2011)

Definitely tuned in


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

MrsPapasin said:


> I'll get something up on that on DIYMA soon. Stay tuned.


Here you go guys.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s-such-p99-charge-devices-like-ipad-mini.html


----------

